# Asheville Riders .................................



## G-T- (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello all, I have always gotten really great feedback and info on ride / training options for us sun starved canuks who make the pilgramige south in march for RR. In the past we have done Helen GA, Shennondoah, Skyline Drive, Blue Ridge etc. Routes and rides with RR members have always been highlights.

Asheville was our pick again for 2005 but I have been reading that parts of the parkway around Mount mitchell are still closed ? Is the parkway affected in more places in that area ( north of Craggy Gardens ) ?

We normally stay at the Ramada on tunnel rd. does anyone have any leads on a lodge or cabin with closer paved parkway access for rent ( with hot tub / sauna ) ?

Lastly there was a forum / ride board that I had the link for I cannot find it any leads ? It was not really asheville specific but very helpful .....and is the assualt on the carolinas a good 100 miler ?

Thanks in advance, look forward to riding in 5 weeks...I can bring maple syrup in exchange for guides


----------



## opm (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe I can help with a bit of information. Currently the Parkway is closed south of Asheville towards Mt. Pisgah because of a slide. Work is going on now to open it up but I don't know if there is a completion date set. The Parkway is also closed From Mt. Mitchell to Hyw. 80 for slides. This section will be closed until early summer or later. I don't know if its closed from Asheville north to Craggy and Mt. Mitchell currently but it closes for snow regularly during the winter as do all sections of the parkway. There are some hotels farther east on Tunnel Rd. that are closer to parkway access and there is parkway access via Town Mt. Rd. which is almost in downtown. Coming through the tunnel from east to west it will be on your right just past the curve. The Assault on the Carolinas in Brevard is an excellent early season ride. Its about 65 miles or approx.100K. The route has some climbing through out but the longest climb is about 6 miles long over Caesar's Head which starts about 16 miles from the finish. When you get to the top its about 10 miles to the finish almost all downhill or flat. Climb with a group and go over the top together for a fast finish. The Asheville Bicycle Racing Club has a website, www.abrc.net, that has rides posted and some of the people there can give you more specific info. Hope this helps.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

If you have been down here before then you know that March can have widely varied weather conditions. It can be anywhere from the 30s to the 70s in the valleys and colder as you gain elevation. I've had some great riding up on the parkway in March though the descents are often cold. What sort of riding are you looking to do? How many miles a day? If you want great riding, less traffic than Asheville and easy access to the Parkway I would suggest coming just a little further south to the Sylva area. It is often a few degrees warmer on the south side of the Balsam Mts. Of course there are great loops to be had outside Asheville also.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*No surprise*

Cmoe down, the parkway is only closed AFTER Mt. Mitchell. It is perfectly ridable and even if the road is closed eveyone here rides up there beyond the gates. Which is perfectly safe. Anytime I go beyond the gate regardless of weather I run into a ton of riders. Also, there are so many good rides around for hills, flats, country, city, plus going sotuh on the parkway is almost as beautiful. There are about 4 group rides a week to participate in. Make a post on www.abrc.net 

Let me know when you'll be around!!


----------



## G-T- (Jan 22, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> Cmoe down, the parkway is only closed AFTER Mt. Mitchell. It is perfectly ridable and even if the road is closed eveyone here rides up there beyond the gates. Which is perfectly safe. Anytime I go beyond the gate regardless of weather I run into a ton of riders. Also, there are so many good rides around for hills, flats, country, city, plus going sotuh on the parkway is almost as beautiful. There are about 4 group rides a week to participate in. Make a post on www.abrc.net
> 
> Let me know when you'll be around!!


sounds good the first year we came there instead of Clemson you got in a accident so we where not able to ride. You gave us some great tips then as well. Can you leave me your email addy or PM me and I will connect with you when we leave. We should be about 8 people this time around and we are going to start off with the Assualt of the Carolinas 100 km on Sat march 26th ( we arrive the 24th until April 3 ) 

hope your doing well and back on the bike with a vengance.

Phil


----------



## G-T- (Jan 22, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> Cmoe down, the parkway is only closed AFTER Mt. Mitchell. It is perfectly ridable and even if the road is closed eveyone here rides up there beyond the gates. Which is perfectly safe. Anytime I go beyond the gate regardless of weather I run into a ton of riders. Also, there are so many good rides around for hills, flats, country, city, plus going sotuh on the parkway is almost as beautiful. There are about 4 group rides a week to participate in. Make a post on www.abrc.net
> 
> Let me know when you'll be around!!


Tried to PM your account but it's full let me know when you got some space. Phil


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Phil*

I sent you a PM with my email. Or you can use this [email protected]

Look forward to riding with you and it'll be a pleasure to show you around the area and hook your group up with some good company!

All my best,
C-110


----------

